# fishing christmass bay



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I am in Missouri City Tx looking for someone to share expenses they are not much. Boat does not burn much fuel and it usually only takes a quart of shrimp to do the deed. Bring your pole and leaders and we will be fine


----------



## Troutchaser1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Howdy, I am in Surfside Friday 7/10- Monday 7/13. Be glad to split the $ and cleanup is we can find a good time. I fish enough not to cause problems.


----------



## rusltn (Jun 4, 2013)

work is slow for me tomorrow so going for a half day. looks like you work during week. I usually only do half days early usually on Saturdays. 
russell


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

My work is sparatic and can go when the weather is good,


----------

